# AG Super Resin Polish on Glass?



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

I read on another forum that people have used AG Super Resin polish on window glass and had some excellent results. Is there any reason I shouldn't try this on my own car? I'd never heard of it being used on windows before, and don't want to damange mine.

Cheers,

Agar


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Agar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read on another forum that people have used AG Super Resin polish on window glass and had some excellent results. Is there any reason I shouldn't try this on my own car? I'd never heard of it being used on windows before, and don't want to damange mine.
> 
> ...


It won't damage the glass , make sure you use a small amount (2 blobs per windscreen) and let it dry to a powder :thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats great - many thanks.


----------



## Member0803 (Nov 10, 2009)

be carefull try it on a side window first maybe or your rear as when you turn your wipers on it tends to give a hazy effect as it has silicone in


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Show Shine said:


> be carefull try it on a side window first maybe or your rear as when you turn your wipers on it tends to give a hazy effect as it has silicone in


No problem - I don't tend to polish my front screen anyway.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use it on side and rear glass all the time, the bottle used to say fine for glass bar the front screen at some point.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> It won't damage the glass , make sure you use a small amount (2 blobs per windscreen) and let it dry to a powder :thumb:


Are we talking about machine polishing here?:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Zero Defects said:


> Are we talking about machine polishing here?:wave:


By hand, can't see the point of machining glass (other than the cerium oxide posts) . Pro vision glass scrub is my 1st call for glass cleaning nowadays :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

can't you just use AG glass polish? does a good job aswell


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AG Glass Polish is fantastic.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I've used AG glass polish before, but wasn't all that impressed with the durability of the finish. I'm just tempted to try something else for a change.

Thanks


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Agar said:


> I've used AG glass polish before, but wasn't all that impressed with the durability of the finish. I'm just tempted to try something else for a change.
> 
> Thanks


What do you mean by durability of finish? If you want a glass sealant then maybe try a dedicated sealant? If you want a glass cleaner, buy a glass cleaner. If you need a deep clean of windows, then buy a glass polish.

Or are you looking for an all in one style product? :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Agar said:


> I've used AG glass polish before, but wasn't all that impressed with the durability of the finish. I'm just tempted to try something else for a change.
> 
> Thanks


SRP wont seal them in, buy a dedicated sealant kit:
Rain X
Carlack
Gtechnique


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

AG glass polish again It's great stuff


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

AG Glass cleaner/cream is your best option... SRP may leave your screen with a film which you will see over time.


----------

